# ADA/ADG 180cm iwagumi revisited



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This one is more or less finished.

To date, I have never added anything but Brighty K to the water column.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

what plant did you used?and what kid of rock?its beautiful.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff,

That looks like my rock you sent me.

Once again, beautiful work. I can only hope mine turns out half as nice as your creations.

Thanks for sharing,
Brian


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow.. I like it. By saying you added nothing but Brighty K, does that mean no C02 was used, either?


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Jeff,

Did you get any algae at all with this tank ?


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Great looking tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice Jeff!! Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

My friend have taken this pic,would you mind if i post it here Jeff ?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm still loving this tank, so clean... and the growth is amazing!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice, seems to look like all the other iwagamis, its nice but its also kinda boring IMO just cuz ive seen so many other tanks that look just like this once, please don't take it the wrong way cuz its a nice tank the the plants look real healthy, it just doesn't seem very innovative. but then again innovation probably itsn't what your going for


----------



## Sour (Dec 20, 2005)

Impressed as always Jeff. Nice work.


----------



## PapaLoc (Mar 5, 2006)

Innovative or not, its awesome looking. Please elaborate on the question earlier asked. 

No CO2?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone. 
And I understand how this can be viewed as boring by some. I really enjoy this style and don't necessarily care to innovate on every tank I do. Honestly I have very seldom seen "innovation" that really works when it comes to this style, but alas, it's a subjective matter.



taoyeah said:


> what plant did you used?and what kid of rock?its beautiful.


The plants are Lilaeopsis novae-zolindae and Hemianthus calltrichoides (HC). The rock is commonly called "fossil rock" and it comes from west Texas.

Regarding CO2-- well, yes I did of course use CO2. I meant that I did not add any other liquid fertilizers. I don't think there's much hope of growing HC without CO2.

Regarding algae-- I did have a minor bloom in the beginning. It was easily managed with a couple big water changes and plenty of shrimp and O-cats. I added a double dose of Flourish EXCEL after 2 water changes as well.

As for posting that pic-- I guess I don't mind seeing as it's already posted!


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm a big fan of all your aquascapes. I like how there's a picture of the tank before plants were put in. Nice tank as always.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

The pictures of this tank don't convey the magnitude of this tank. That's 6 feet worth of tank there! I was there just after this photo shoot, and it is truly spectacular. The other thing to realize is the time frame. That scape is only 8 weeks old!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Behold the power of ADA substrate.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Amen to that Jeff. I will never bore of rock ''IWAGUMI''. Main stone is awesome.

Love it.

Brad


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Bravo! I love the simplicity of tank, very clean. 
It's an Iwagumi and it's the way to go folks. 

Hope I could get mine as good looking as that though...


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Great iwagumi Jeff! So, you can that this is basically "finished" now. Does that mean you're going to soon tear it down, and rescape it, or do you plan to maintain this scape long term? Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeff you have been one of my major inspirations for design not just in the tank but the cosmetics of the outside of the tanks as well. This is a perfect example of what a proper display looks like If you can I would greatly appreciate a picture of the filter system of this tank if you don't mind posting a pic of the Behind the scenes of this tank, that is what I like to see now to make the overall displays look more professional.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

arowanaman said:


> If you can I would greatly appreciate a picture of the filter system of this tank if you don't mind posting a pic of the Behind the scenes of this tank, that is what I like to see now to make the overall displays look more professional.


+1, on that request, please.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm a big fan of yours Jeff


----------



## FernMan (Jun 4, 2006)

jsenske said:


> This one is more or less finished.
> 
> To date, I have never added anything but Brighty K to the water column.


Very NIce work...

How long from starting to the last picture?

Felix
Florida


----------



## Legacy2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

wow very nice. id love to have something like that in the house it seems very peaceful to be around.


----------

